# My first custom...



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)

Let me know how you like it...took about 1 year (on and off)...Took two '55 Chevy Nomad kits...the engine is an Allison from the MPC Competition Parts pack...Inside is all flocked with seat belts, TV and CB...the flip=up hood has a large LCD\Plasma TV and the engine bay has a complete modern stereo...a thanks for looking.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - not something you see every day, that's for sure. Nice job


----------



## Hydronoob (Nov 18, 2010)

That's what customizing is all about! Nice.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Groovy!  I love sparkliness of the blue paint. That truly _is_ what modeling, especially custom modeling is all about! The engine in the back makes this ever more interesting. 

~ The God of still needing to get paid


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Not my personal preference of styling, however there's no denying that you did an excellent job on it! :thumbsup: I thought I recognized that engine too lol.


----------

